# Adding electric trim/tilt to small motor



## Busbey (Jun 6, 2018)

Just purchased a new boat, 1989 Grumman with a 4 stroke 30hp Merc. It has the hydraulic pump that is adjusted (down only obviously) by a small lever. of course, when i need it back up, i have to lift it manually. 

The question is, couldn't i somehow add an electrical something to push it back up? or would i need to purchase the whole setup? PLEASE forgive my ignorant choice of words here, but i am not sure what to call it. Basically, in my life i have had a bunch of 10hp old Johnson that weighed nothing on a jon, or a big 150 on a much larger motor with power trim and tilt. the smaller motors only ever had a pin to hold the motor where i wanted it and not a lever with a hydraulic piston... which i also assume i can get the motor where i want to and leave it pressing against that piston and not have to choose a pinhole setting?

really hope this makes sense. also being so new, i do not have pictures of what i am working with but i will get some asap!

keep in mind, id be wanting to do this the cheap way and have a toggle switch or button to go up or down, nothing crazy.


----------



## jethro (Jun 6, 2018)

The options out there are quite expensive. I only know of two companies making an aftermarket trim/tilt and they both are no less than $600 brand new. 

This is the CMC unit: https://www.westmarine.com/buy/cmc-marine--power-tilt-trim-without-gauge--222416?mrkgcl=481&mrkgadid=3150667413&cm_mmc=PS-_-MSN-_-BSC%2520-%2520Product%2520Type-_-222416&creative=73873452164336&device=c&matchtype=e

And here is the Panther Marine option: https://www.cabelas.com/product/Panther-Marine-Motor-Tilt-and-Trim-and-Electro-Steer/701395.uts?productVariantId=4694845&WT.tsrc=PPC&WT.mc_id=BingPLA&WT.z_mc_id1=04509855&rid=20&msclkid=b109e077c97b1da90a49bb6ffd391eab&ds_rl=1252079&gclid=CInzrpvhv9sCFYPcswodJYMOgA&gclsrc=ds

$700 or $600 respectively.


----------



## Busbey (Jun 6, 2018)

gotcha.. I was hoping something like this is all i needed..

https://www.dbelectrical.com/products/tilt-trim-motor-omc-marine-outboard-2-wire-433226.html?mrkgcl=1145&mrkgadid=3209329534&product_id=TRM0070&adpos=1o3&creative=194916749027&device=c&matchtype=&network=g&gclid=Cj0KCQjwjN7YBRCOARIsAFCb935zMUF4GepVT3a2rCHjZfgZzq5-1NCE-5NTZNOg3g08XlXQQgn8lGAaAtn9EALw_wcB


----------



## Busbey (Jun 6, 2018)

https://www.panthermarineproducts.com/trim-and-tilt

seems the ""Trim and Tilt - Model 40 Weekender Series"" would be sufficient for me and runs $179. 

Still though, i am curious of any DIY methods..


----------



## Bateman (Jun 6, 2018)

Sounds like you have gas assist tilt. That's no hydraulic pump just a gas filled ram that helps lift or lower the engine. As far as using the assist ram to keep the engine from touching the trim pin, that won't work. Simple test would be to lift the engine and push your assist lever to hold it in the up position. Now press down on the foot of the engine. It will go down pretty easily. It only holds a little more than the dead weight of the engine. 

Innovation is awesome, but time is money to me and I can't realistically see the average guy reinventing the trim unit and saving any measurable amount of money if at all. If the $179 price you quoted is legitimate then you aren't going to beat that.


----------



## Busbey (Jun 6, 2018)

While i want to agree with you on NOT holding the motor up under WOT, ... it does. but am i pressing my luck by doing it? Ive ran it for a solid 20 min and never moved so i would think it works that way. i will be sure to take pictures and this way we all know what im working with. 

Ya, the sub $200 is a good price, just not sure if i only need a simple motor since, well i thought i had hydro.. 

Either way, ill get pics and we can go from there.


----------



## DaleH (Jun 6, 2018)

Busbey said:


> https://www.panthermarineproducts.com/trim-and-tilt
> 
> seems the ""Trim and Tilt - Model 40 Weekender Series"" would be sufficient for me *and runs $179. *
> 
> Still though, i am curious of any DIY methods..


DIY methods ... I mean, yes you could piece together your own hydraulic unit, but as stated, your OB motor does not have the hydraulics for trim/tilt, so an aftermarket is really your only practical option. 

And you have the WRONG price from that price page you looked at, the $179 is for Panther 'LW WT O/B BRKT ALUM' only, as per below:

_• Lightweight Outboard Aluminum Bracket – Holds four-stroke motors up to 15 hp and two-stroke motors up to 20hp. Maximum wt. capacity: 132 lbs. Made of black, hard-coat anodized-aluminum. Twist-knob safety locks. 10" of travel. 2"-thick, extra-wide, weatherproof polypropylene mounting board and aircraft-grade stainless steel hardware. Rated for long- and short-shaft engines._

The Panther "Trim and Tilt - Model 40 Weekender Series" you were looking for is listed as the 'AUX MTR LIFT 40' *and runs $529! *

I had an older CMC unit for up to the V4 140hp OB motors and it was bullet proof! Then they started using too many import parts and I hear that the quality lately of the CMC unit is suspect and more than a few on here switched to Panther Products instead. 

Before I would throw $600 at an after-market trim/tilt unit, I'd investigate pricing options of selling my old OB and buying one with the factory trim/tilt built-in.


----------



## Bateman (Jun 6, 2018)

I've never seen a gas assist tilt with a shallow drive feature, but if it holds the engine up that's what it must be. 

I didn't think that Panther price sounded right, $179 and I would buy myself one haha. 

Like Dale said, you might try just swapping engines. I explored adding a factory unit to my Merc and to my surprise I found several on the used market for ~$350. Still a chunk of change to me, but that's nearly half of the new CMC unit.


----------



## jethro (Jun 7, 2018)

DaleH said:


> Before I would throw $600 at an after-market trim/tilt unit, I'd investigate pricing options of selling my old OB and buying one with the factory trim/tilt built-in.



Exactly. That was the outcome of my own investigation on this subject for my Starcraft with a 25hp manual trim and tilt. I'm going the manual route until I move on from the boat entirely.


----------



## Busbey (Jun 7, 2018)

I believe you guys are right about the Gas Assist. Someone at the ramp yesterday suggested that it was it was. Was too late for pics when i got out, but i believe for the cost, i will upgrade the motor all together vs buying this kit. Sounded like a done deal for the $200 though.. Too bad 

Side note, anyone want to buy a 2002 Merc, 4 stroke, 30hp?


----------



## onthewater102 (Jun 7, 2018)

The nice part of using the aftermarket tilt/trim though is you preserve the break-away feature of your original motor. If you collide with an under water obstruction your motor is free to pivot up during the impact. Motors with an integral tilt/trim adjustment cannot do this.


----------



## DaleH (Jun 7, 2018)

onthewater102 said:


> Motors with an integral tilt/trim adjustment cannot do this.


.. but they do! Maybe not as fast or as unrestricted as an OB with no hydraulic features (or without suffering some damage) but the bypass or relief circuit will be activated and yes - and a t/t OB will indeed kick up.


----------



## onthewater102 (Jun 7, 2018)

I'm talking a collision while in motion - not slowly scraping the motor along the bottom while you're using a trolling motor or drifting.


----------



## DaleH (Jun 7, 2018)

onthewater102 said:


> I'm talking a collision while in motion ...


Me too. 

Believe me, they will kick up ... had it happen to me, and with no damage to the OB motor at all, just to the prop blade. And this was on a V6 OB @ cruise (25mph) hitting an underwater dike :shock:


----------



## onthewater102 (Jun 7, 2018)

mine didn't when it hit a submerged log - perhaps something was faulty on it.


----------



## Bateman (Jun 7, 2018)

DaleH said:


> onthewater102 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm talking a collision while in motion ...
> ...



I know they are suppose to and on a heavy boat it should, but on my little tin boat if I'm doing any real speed and hit a log I think my transom is toast and I might be missing an engine when I turn around haha. Had some of the older heads tell me its quite a high pressure to release that valve. Scared me into keeping the kick up i think.


----------



## nccatfisher (Jun 7, 2018)

onthewater102 said:


> mine didn't when it hit a submerged log - perhaps something was faulty on it.


 Neither did the '17 40 Yamaha that I am putting a new skeg on Saturday. Sheared it off even with the LU, took the prop with it. And two of the operators teeth also. 

I asked him how fast he was going and he said he doesn't know, "all she would do" was his reply.


----------



## bcbouy (Jun 8, 2018)

my 40 etec did it a couple weeks back.i hit the shore that was flooded and i thought i was further away from it than i actually was.i hit hard and it jumped up and back.i wasn't sure what the hell happened at first.the interesting thing was the engine shut off immediately.lucky for me i was going relatively slow.no damage at all.


----------



## jethro (Jun 21, 2018)

Yup, my 150 V6 Merc will kick up under power if it finds an impass. Don't ask me how I know, I don't want to talk about it


----------

